# BJC Series 2 -or- Monoprice? (20' run)



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I am trying to find out if there is any reason to go with one over the other for a 20' run?
The Series 1 Belden from BJC is an option but 2x as much msrp.
Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I use the Monoprice cables and have had no issues with them at all.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What type of cable? Analog or digital?

Either way, monoprice is good quality, so I'd go with whatever is least expensive.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i'd choose BJC on principle  (BJC vs. Monster Cable)

i did buy tons of HDMI cables from BJC, up to 40ft in length

but for a 20' run ... ANY decent HDMI cable will do.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I just saw the news about that possible lawsuit, so I ordered a 20' Tartan and a 3' Tartan from BJC.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Lawsuit? Throw me a bone Matt!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Disregard! I see it now. Monster vs. BJC. :T


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry, didn't see your post until just now.
Pretty interesting though, huh?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, just got an e-mail and my HDMI's are at my house.
I ordered late saturday night and they are here already on monday morning, by snail mail non-the less!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Matt, post your impressions of the cables when you get it all hooked up.


----------

